# Pegasus 'The Relic' Kothoga



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just had this preorder notification from Steve. Is this an entirely new kit or is it a reissue of the kit that came out around the time of the movie with additional parts by Pegasus?

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/The-Relic--Kothoga-from-Pegasus--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1746.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its an all new kit as I recall the Revell kit was standing on its back legs and turning sideways. Pose here is totally different.

What an odd choice for a new kit?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Struck me as odd too given that the movie was hardly a masterpiece and it was way back in 1997.
I guess the licensing must be cheap on this one!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

It is new. Nick66 is correct about the pose of the old one. I agree on the choice of a new kit, not very timely as the movie(snore) was out in 1997 and the book( fantastic) came out before that(duh). I built the Monogram kit recently. The overall shape is improved, the jaws much better but the "wings" over the upper jaw horns are pretty bad. If I never had one before Id buy one. Glad to see they are trying new things , including figures!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

And funny too that this seems to have come out of nowhere. Their catalog shows 3 or 4 more science fiction kits in it that haven't been released yet and then this one pops up. I want to see the Mars Exploration Vehicle released but haven't seen anything about that one since they first pictured it in the catalog. It so reminds me of the 2001 EVA pods but the price will be far lower than a resin pod and likely much more detailed inside.

Bob K.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

It does seem that Pegasus has an "in" at Paramount for non-Trek SF and horror subjects. "The Relic" was a Paramount production. The only others that come obviously to mind that could be kitted are "Conquest of Space","Explorers" and "Event Horizon". Any other plastic-suitable Paramount movies come to mind?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> And funny too that this seems to have come out of nowhere. Their catalog shows 3 or 4 more science fiction kits in it that haven't been released yet and then this one pops up.


Come out of nowhere? It was announced and displayed at iHobby last October. In addition to My Favorite Martian, it was their "Big Announcement".

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a must have kit for me to get!Freaking Fantastic from the boys at Pegasus:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hey I'm in. Its a good looking monster model. If you're down on the movie then throw the name plate away. Just like when PL was going to release the 'American' Godzilla back when. I thought it a great looking kit and was disappointed when it got cancelled.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

veedubb67 said:


> Come out of nowhere? It was announced and displayed at iHobby last October. In addition to My Favorite Martian, it was their "Big Announcement".
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


It looks great,one of the better monster to come out of films........

People just don't pay attention,Rob.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I guess I don't follow iHobby much. I did keep a close eye on the Pegasus online catalog though and don't remember that one being in it. I may not have looked too closely and intend to go take another look at the catalog. But I do remember all the great scifi kits they have done so far and the ones in the catalog that haven't been released yet so was surprised by this one. I apologize!!! To err is human, to forgive Divine!


Addendum: I just visited their website and found nothing in reference to this kit. And the only online hobby shop with it listed is Cult.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I never saw anything about the kit either although I have zero interst in it so probably would have not gone out of my way to look. I kinda thought the monster was larger than the kit depicts him to be. Based on the ropes and stanchions his back is about 5 feet tall.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

I had these 2 photo's from the earlier announcement:
http://www.bucwheat.com/temp/koth1.jpg
http://www.bucwheat.com/temp/koth2.jpg


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

The original Revell vinyl kit seems oddly posed- until you realize the kit was designed so the monster seems to be hanging from a wall! If you turn the kit so the tail is down it makes perfect sense! (see pic of someone else's build) I LOVE the new Pegasus base with the movie stanchions.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Better late than never, right?

OK, yes, _The Relic_ is no great film. Very mediocre, and mostly forgettable. Yes, it was also a disappointment at the box office. It cost $40 million to make and only earned about $34 million in the US. And yes, it was released 14 years ago. Yes, these things are all true.

But here's another truth. Kothoga is a very cool monster design! I don't think I've ever managed to watch _The Relic_ in one sitting before, and I've probably only seen about 75% of the movie, if that. AND, I've no desire to watch any portion of the movie ever again. But, so what? Kothoga is the one and only truly cool thing to come out of it. So, stop focusing on the source, and just look at the creature design. Appreciate it for what it is, put your thoughts about the movie aside. Kothoga is a great monster.

Another truth - This looks like an awesome kit! Another home run by the fine folks at Pegasus. Sure, Revell already did a kit of this, but Pegasus blows them out of the water. The figure is very well sculpted and the base is just fantastic!

So, who cares that _The Relic_ was a stinker?!? This is one very cool monster kit!!! :thumbsup:

As RB said, someone at Pegasus obviously has a connection with someone at Paramount. Also, Pegasus is obviously trying to take advantage of affordable licenses. The result so far has been some major coolness! I hope they keep it up. And keep mining that Paramount treasure trove. Even though I can't stand the movie _Event Horizon_, a Pegasus kit of the Event Horizon ship would be fantastic.

As for other Paramount movies, hmmm.... well _Barbarella_ was a Paramount movie . So was _Cloverfield_. Oh, wait, here's a great Paramount movie they should license - _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_! Come on Pegasus! Do it!!! There was sooooo much coolness in that movie!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> I did keep a close eye on the Pegasus online catalog though and don't remember that one being in it...
> 
> Addendum: I just visited their website and found nothing in reference to this kit. And the only online hobby shop with it listed is Cult.


If you are talking about that PDF catalog they have posted on their site, it's not reliable at all, mostly because it is old. It was released shortly after the *2009* iHobby show, so it's over 1 1/2 years old at this point, and they never released a new one for 2010.

As for their site, they usually never add kits to it until they are fairly close to the release of the kit. So, that's not reliable either.

Basically, Pegasus plays their cards VERY close to the chest. Pretty much that only time they publicly make new kit announcements is at iHobby in October.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I still have my Revell Vinyl kit I picked up from Toy Liquidators when they were clearance to 12 bucks because they did not sell! I hope Pegasus does better with their styrene kit although Relic is an old movie now and certainly NO CLASSIC!

Yes it is a cool Stan Winston creature though!

Max Bryant


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

This kit is most likely *not* styrene (or ABS). I'm guessing it will be in the same vinyl as their WotW Martin figure kit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This clip from the movie sold me...





...Now I've got to find some 1/12 scale heads to toss around the museum
I just notised that there are 2 kits on ebay made in 1997 and bidding starts at $99.00 for one
http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Relic-Kotho...642?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf8a44122
and a buy it now on the 2nd one for $199.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Univers...414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb38d9e6e
glad I pre-ordered !!!

Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes very strange release this one??.. as tralling through ebay you can get the vinyl first issue kit for less than $30... i like the creature design, but the pose could have been a lot better..


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

mcdougall said:


> This clip from the movie sold me...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24rpD3kUUMs
> 
> ...Now I've got to find some 1/12 scale heads to toss around the museum


Me too:thumbsup::thumbsup: I thought it was a good movie, what can I say? I found the kit at a KayBee Toyfair store in '99 or '00 for $4, and it was like, well, umm, you know...I think I need a cold shower and some Handi-wipes. As far as the pose of the model, because of this scene I never thought of anything else _but_ having it crawling up a wall. When I opened the box and saw the curve and angle of the tail, and the position of the feet, it appeared that's what R/M had in mind anyway. Dollhouses are 1/12 scale, but I don't recall seeing any people. Any 6" action figure would work; we're in garage sale/yard sale season, so they shouldn't be hard to find. Off with 'is 'ead!:roll::freak:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Just to update, I got an email from Pegasus' C/s that this diddy will be hitting shelves in about a week


----------

